#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-10
<genc> slm
<genc> firefox ubuntuda flash videolar ve reklamlar  bozuk görüntülüyor
<ewfewfew> selam
<ewfewfew> kimse yokmu
<ahmtblbl> herkese günaydın
<ahmtblbl> arkadaşlar ubuntu 11.04 yükseltmesi yaptım
<ahmtblbl> daha sonra compiz ayarlarını biraz kurcaladım
<ahmtblbl> derken masa üstünden başka bişey kalmadı ekranda
<ahmtblbl> hiç bir yere ulaşamaz oldum
<ahmtblbl> açılıştan ubuntu klasik olarak girince menüler geldi
<ahmtblbl> ama "ubuntu" olarak girince aynı hiç bir şey görünmüyor masa üstündeki dosyalardan başka
<ahmtblbl> bunu nasıl düzeltebilirim acaba?
<erdemy> selam!
<Kartagis> selam erdemy!
<datalay> 11.04 desktop memnun musunuz?
<datalay> gnome un yeni surumu kullanilmis sanirim
<datalay> launcher, dash, workspaces bu ozellikler denemeye deger mi
<acemi> ahmtblbl: yeni arayuz oyle
<ahmtblbl> acemi yeni arayüz ilk başta menü çubukları falan vardı ben hepsini kaybettim
<ahmtblbl> tekrar nasıl getirebilirim
<Kartagis> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Kartagis> bu her şeyi sıfırlar ve fabrika ayarlarına geri getirir
<ahmtblbl> kartagis bunu klasik olarak açtığım oturumda yazsam olur dimi?
<peterloorke> mezuniyet icin foto cektiren var mi yakin zamanda?
<peterloorke> enseden falan firlayan saclar sorun olur mu?
<solgy> selamlar ubuntu 8.04 sunucum var, sabah itibariyle bloke oldu. recovery modda baþka bir sunucuya dosyalarýmý yedekleme imkaným var mý?
<Kartagis> evet
<solgy> nasýl yapabilirim yardýmcý olabilir misiniz?
<Kartagis> acelem var ama ftp sana yardımcı olacaktır
<Kartagis> ve tar
<solgy> nasýl yapabilirim tr forumlarýnda falan bulamadým hiç bir kaynak
<solgy> ftp yi nasýl kullanýcam recovery modda bilmiyorum daha önce denedim fakat hiçbirþey yapamadým :(
<sarikan> pardusuma ne oldu
<sarikan> yanlış kanal?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-11
<genc> slm
<Kartagis> selam genc
<genc> as
<genc> env LANG=tr buna benzer bir komut vardı locale dilini degiştiriyordu
<genc> LANG="tr_TR.UTF-8" ingilizce için komut nasıldı
<Kartagis> export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 olması lazım
<genc> gnome-language-selector bir çok şeyi acamıyorum python2.7 hata veriyor
<genc> 11.04 üzüyor beni
<Kartagis> bir sürü site için tünel açmak zorunda kalmak ne acı
<Kartagis> tabii, tib her şeyi bizden daha iyi bilir
<genc> zemberek libraoffice  ayarlamasını bilen varmı
<genc> slm
<genc> libreoffice imla denetimini nasıl aktif ederim
<genc> slm
<genc> libreoffice imla denetimini nasıl aktif ederim
<kavurt> google talk kullanan var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-12
<MEDKA> slm
<genc> slm
<BrozaC> wingless sen hangi şehirdeydin
<BrozaC> ?
<Turkbaytar> yaşasın
<Turkbaytar> birileri varmış
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Turkbaytar> merhaba arkadaşlar
<Turkbaytar> sesim geliyormu
<Turkbaytar> Brozac pardus ten hatırlıyorum seni
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Turkbaytar> birisi ses versin
<sarikan> beni hatırlamadın?
<Turkbaytar> valla görmedim
<Turkbaytar> :d
<sarikan> :P
<Turkbaytar> ya beyler localhost kurdum
<Turkbaytar> herşey çok güzel wordpress te kurdum
<Turkbaytar> sorun yok
<Turkbaytar> tek sorun tema dosyalarını atmama rağmen temalar bölümünde göstermemesi
<Turkbaytar> apache ye falan restart ta yaptım
<Turkbaytar> bilen varsa inanılmaz kral olacak
<Turkbaytar> :d
<Turkbaytar> sanırım kimse bilmiyor
<Turkbaytar> :D
<Kartagis> Turkbaytar: hangi dizine attın?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-13
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
<genc> slm
<rutku> ubuntu-tr de decent nickli kişi burdamı
<Sylar_X> selam
<primeras> as
<Kartagis> selam Sylar_X ve primeras
<Kartagis> ve rainbow
<Kartagis> ve ChanServ
<Kartagis> ChanServ neden cevap vermiyor, bot mu o?
<Erkan> Kartagis, dedigin gibi *serv* services botu.
<Kartagis> Erkan: dalga geçiyordum sadece ;)
<Erkan> ne guzel (;
<pajero> yalan dünya
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-14
<mozakca> ses simgesi kayboldu nasıl düzeltileceğini bilen var mı?
<BrozaC> slm
<slarikan> ben ubuntu 11,04 de /etc altında modprobe.conf u bulamadım
<BrozaC> find la baksana başka yerde olmasın
<BrozaC> ben away az
<BrozaC> scientific linux kuruyorum bende onu kullanıcam desktop da :=
<BrozaC> :)
<slarikan> :D
<slarikan> find modprobe.conf
<slarikan> find: `modprobe.conf': Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<slarikan> modprobe.d dizini var ama içinde modprobe.conf yok
<slarikan> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/LifeView_FlyVideo3000_PAL-N
<slarikan> burda modprobe.conf a ekleme yapmamı söylüyo galiba
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
#ubuntu-tr 2011-05-15
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
<endulus> selam. birsey sorabilirmiyim
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
<endulus> ee yokmu kimse
<endulus> yardim edermisiniz
<primeras> endulus, sorunu sor
<primeras> cevaplamak isteyen cevaplar
 * hakan_ugur is back.
 * hakan_ugur is away: Gone away for now
 * hakan_ugur is back.
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<primeras> as
<slarikan> forumda bir komut vermem istenmiş hata aramak için
<slarikan> strace /etc/init.d/vdr restart
<slarikan> o kadar uzun bir çıktı ki yarısı kayboluyor konsolda
<slarikan> tamamına nasıl ulaşabilirim
<primeras> strace /etc/init.d/vdr restart | more
<primeras> veya
<primeras> strace /etc/init.d/vdr restart > isim.txt
<primeras> direk konsola girince bu komutu verirsen home dizininde isim.txt
<primeras> diye bi dosyadan içeriğe ulaşabilirsin
<slarikan> iki satırlık bi dosya oluşuyo
<primeras> hangi komutta iki satırlık dosya oluşuo
<primeras> isim.txt de mi
<slarikan> Restarting Linux Video Disk Recorder: vdr - seems not to be running - seems to be running already.
<slarikan> evet
<primeras>  | more de ne çıkıyor
<slarikan> beklenmeyen dizgecik `|' yakınında sözdizimi hatası
<primeras> :S
<primeras> Allah Allah :S
<slarikan> pardon yanlış anladım
<slarikan> ilk satırı atlamışım
<slarikan> gene yarısı kaldı
<slarikan> primeras: teşekkürler
<primeras> oldu mu
<primeras>  | more yi yazdıktan sonra
<primeras> enter a basman lazım
<primeras> devamını
<primeras> görmek için
<slarikan> beklemedi
<slarikan> bidaha deneyeyim
<slarikan> komutuda burdan kopyaladım
<primeras> ne beklemedi ?
<primeras> anlamadım
<primeras> hangi komutu verince ne çıktı
<slarikan> entıra basmamı beklemedi
<slarikan> strace /etc/init.d/vdr restart çıktısıyla aynı
<slarikan> strace /etc/init.d/vdr restart | more
<primeras> strace /etc/init.d/vdr restart > isim.txt
<primeras> yazınca ne oldu
<primeras> ekrana bişi gelmemesi lazım
<slarikan> tek satır var isim.txt de
<slarikan> Restarting Linux Video Disk Recorder: vdr - seems not to be running - seems to be running already.
<primeras> strace /etc/init.d/vdr restart yazınca konsol doluyor ama öyle mi
<slarikan> hayır
<slarikan> birsürü çıktılı sayfaya almıyo baş tarafını
<slarikan> kayboluyo
<slarikan> bazen yazıları yanlış okuyorum ben
<slarikan> ehtiyarlık doluyoru donuyor okumuşum
<slarikan> evet doluyor ve baştaraf kaboluyor
<primeras> başka bi sorun var sanırım
<primeras> forumdakilere sor bi ne diyecekler
<primeras> bi de konu linki atsana
<slarikan> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,21061.250.html
<slarikan> bir önceki sayfada başlamıştım
<primeras> hmm
<primeras> o çıktıya göre ne diyecekler bakalım
<slarikan> tamamını alabilmek içindi bu uğraşlar
<slarikan> yarısına göre bi sonuç olur umarım
<primeras> evet tamamını almak için olduğunu biliyorum ama başka bir sorun var sistemde muhtemelen
<slarikan> hımm
<slarikan> ilgilendiğin için teşekkür ederim
<primeras> estağfurullah
<zfe> merhaba millet
<primeras> mrb
<zfe> napiyorsunuz_
<rainbow> mrb
<varadero> mrb
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-08
<varadero> slm
<Kartagis> selam varadero
<dark_jedi> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-09
<noord> aa
<hasdas> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-10
<mozakca> Merhaba OpenSuse 12.1 gnome kullanıyorum windows makinalardaki paylaşımı görebilmek için ne yapmalıyım?
<Kartagis> mozakca: Nautilus > File > Connect to server...
<mozakca> SUNUCU ismi
<Kartagis> nereye bağlanacaksan oranın adı
<Kartagis> onu ben bilemem
<Kartagis> ama windows share olacak
<mozakca> Kartagis: win share seçiyorum altta kullanıcı ismi şifresi vs bilgiler var
<mozakca> buraya o bilgileri giriyorum
<mozakca> fakat hata veriyor
<varadero> slm
<brozac> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-05-13
<turkishhuman> sa
<BrozaC> slm
<noord> merhaba gençler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-06
<akar1m> selam
<akar1m> herkese
<akar1m> ubuntu-tr
<Kartagis> selam akar1m
<akar1m> yardımlarınızı rica ediyorm..
<akar1m> http://archtr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=52&p=9214#p9214
<akar1m> :D
<ElixirVitae> Selam akar1m!
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<akar1m> a.s
<akar1m> tmmdır sorun düzeld
<akar1m> http://archtr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=52&p=9222#p9222
<akar1m> :P
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-07
<akar1m> slm
<akar1m> selam
<akar1m> arch linuxu yanlışlıkla türkçe yaptım tekrar ingilizceye çevirmem lazım sistem menülerini falan
<akar1m> klavyem tr, sistem ingilizce olsun istiyorum
<akar1m> tam olarak locale.conf'dan neler yazmam gerekiyor
<Kartagis> Mac OS 10.7 partition'a bölüntü demiş yahu
<Kartagis> :D
<Kartagis> bölüm lan, ne bölüntüsü
<Kartagis> utility'e de izlence demiş
<Kartagis> &tr en tr utility
<f0und> Kartagis: yarar
<akar1m> aahahhahaha
<akar1m> ahahhahah
<akar1m> Kartagis:
<akar1m> süpermiş
<akar1m> bölüntü
<akar1m> parça pinçik
<akar1m> çukur :p
<akar1m> ubuntu-tr
<akar1m> hayat var mı ? :O
<akar1m> kimsecikler yok
<etsw> php ci var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-08
<turgay> resim video ön tanımlı görüntülerini görmek için hangi paketler kurulu olmalı ?
<ogny> turgay: anlamadim abi
<ogny> ontanimli goruntu dedigin
<ogny> thumbnail kucuk olan mi
<ogny> haa
<ogny> nautilus icin diyorsun galiba
<ogny> onu bilmiim be abi
<turgay> ogny: ben kde kullanıyorum yani kubuntu
<turgay> resim video dosyaları önizleme görünümü için demiştim ffmpeg dosyası  yüklü değilmiş
<ogny> hallettin yani
<turgay> heya
<cgural> arkadaşlar, merhaba, ubuntu üzerinde fotoğraf etiketleyebileceğim bir uygulama var mı?
<cgural> o etikete göre sonra arama yapıp fotoğraflarıma ulaşmak istiyorum.
<turgay> photo tag yaz birşeyler çıkcaktır
<turgay> paket yöneticisinde arama kısmına yazmayı unutmuşum
<cgural> ansel isimli bir şey buldum. deneyeyim.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-09
<turgay> etkinlik (Festival kutlama konser vb) takibi yapabileceğimiz  linux uygulaması veya veb sayfası öneriniz var mı ?
<Kartagis> turgay: http://etkinliktakvimi.org
<ogny> merhaba
<Kartagis> selam ogny
<turgay> Kartagis:  çok sınırlı bir site
<turgay> kültür bakanlığının bunlar için programlar yapmaması  kötü
<Kartagis> turgay: devlet bizim için gerçekten yararlı bir şeyler yapacak? hah
<Kartagis> iksv.org'a bakabilirsin belki
<turgay> Kartagis:  şehir özelinde o
<turgay> 81 il genelinde yok
<Kartagis> turgay: hmm, sen ülke genelinde istiyorsun
<turgay> Kartagis:  mesela ben 2-3 ay içersinde çanakkaleye gitmeyi düşünüyorum  diyelim
<turgay> buradaki rutin festivalleri + yapılması planlanan konser fuar vs  bunlarıda  görerek gitmek isterim :)
<Kartagis> biletix?
<turgay> 10 şehir ile kısıtlı :(
<turgay> malum ticari meta
<turgay> hava durumu gibi bir programcık iyi olurdu
<turgay> seçtiğin şehirveya şehirlerdeki kültürel etkinlikleri bildiren
<sumnulu> ceviz.net kanali vardi buralarda uctu mu o
<turgay> sumnulu:  kanal listesinden arayabilirsin
<sumnulu> ordan baktim gitmis, adi farklidir dedim belki
<sumnulu> baska turk bt kanali ne var
<turgay> sumnulu:  kanal listesinde göz atma ile blki bulabilirsin birşeyler yada türkiyede  ki konu üzerinde yayın yapan forum dergi vs sayfalarından araştırabilirsin
<Kartagis> turgay: http://tr.dakick.com/
<Kartagis> buna rastladım
<turgay> http://www.kimdirnedir.com/bahar-senlikleri-2013.html  bende buna rastladım konser şenlik vs veriyor ama istanbul çevresi
<turgay> ah ah güzel ülkem demokrasiyi parayla satılan birşey kültürü ise fuzuli gören  ülkem
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-10
<Gamblerz> oyh
<ogny> selam
<ogny> akar1m: napiyon la
<ogny> Kartagis: selamlar yegen
<Kartagis> selam
<fnoyanisi> slm
<sumnulu_> trello yu wallboard da kullanan var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-11
<ogny> gunaydin
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-05-12
<ElixirVitae>                                    
<ElixirVitae>  #             ""#    ""#
<ElixirVitae>  # mm    mmm     #      #     mmm
<ElixirVitae>  #"  #  #"  #    #      #    #" "#
<ElixirVitae>  #   #  #""""    #      #    #   #
<ElixirVitae>  #   #  "#mm"    "mm    "mm  "#m#"
<ElixirVitae>                                    
<ElixirVitae>                                    
<ElixirVitae> Well, that was bad.
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Ne zaman bu kanala geçtim ben?
<ElixirVitae> Yoksayın bunları.
<ElixirVitae> Anneler gününüz de kutlu olsun bu arada.
<ogny> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam ogny!
<ogny> napiyon dost
<ElixirVitae> N'olsun, uğraşıyoruz.
<ElixirVitae> Seni sormalı.
<ogny> iyiyim sagol abi
<ogny> ubuntu kullaniyom
<ogny> hemi de unity
<ogny> evdeyken degisik oluyor
<ogny> :)
<ogny> 13.04 biraz daha sevdirdi kendini abi
<ogny> totem ve geoip hata uretior
<ogny> bug'i bol ubuntu'nun
<ogny> ama degisiklik iyidir abi
<ElixirVitae> Aman, kalsın.
<ElixirVitae> LTS iyi.
<ElixirVitae> Ama bu hafta bir distro hop yapasım var.
<ogny> distro hop yapmak ne oluyor
<ElixirVitae> Değiştirmek işte, bir ona bir buna "hop"lamak.
<ogny> D:
<ogny> neye gececen ?
<ogny> var mi aklinda bir sey
<ogny> bence mint-cinnamon baya iyi abi
<ElixirVitae> https://xkcd.com/456/
<ElixirVitae> ^ Şunun gibi.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ogny> :D
<ElixirVitae> Eziyet olsun diye arch+openbox olabilir.
<ElixirVitae> Belki de Kubuntu, KDE nin yeni versiyonunu görmedim daha.
<ogny> olur olur valla
<ogny> kde'yi ben de gormedim
<ogny> pek merak da etmiyorum
<ogny> gereksiz yüklü geldi bana hep
<ElixirVitae> 13.04 LTSye göre nasıl?
<ogny> scope'lar ekleniyor
<ogny> onun repoda herhalde yoktur
<ogny> askubuntu libreoffice zart zurt scope'lari
<ElixirVitae> Kendim eklmeiştim bir-iki scope ilk kurduğumda bir heyecanla.
<ogny> he aynen D:
<ElixirVitae> Hesap makinesi, wikipedia arama falan.
<ogny> ubuntu'nun bu yönü güzel ama
<ElixirVitae> Sonra tepki süresi saç baş yoldurmaya başlayınca hiç kullanmadım.
<ogny> D:
<ElixirVitae> Şu anda nasıl dash?
<ogny> önceki sürümlerde unity kullanmıyordum
<ElixirVitae> Biraz optimize etmişler diye okumuştum.
<ogny> ilk kez güvenip kullanmayı deniyorum
<ogny> evet öyle
<ogny> live cd'den baktım, kullanılabilir geldi
<ogny> halen de kullanıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Programların seçenek ve kapatma/küçültme tuşlarını tepeye entegre etmeleri çok hoşuma gidiyor Unity de.
<ogny> aynen
<ogny> ubuntu geliştiricileri
<ogny> sevdikleri projeyi sürdürüyorlar
<ogny> bunu seviyorum
<ElixirVitae> Zaten dikeydeki alan daracık, onu da verimli kullanmak lazım.
<ogny> mesela dash'ten aratma eski bir projeydi
<ogny> bu senin dediğin de öyle
<ogny> devamlı geliştirdiler, sonunda herkese kabul ettirdiler
<ElixirVitae> Bunlar hep yönetimden kaynaklanıyor.
<ElixirVitae> Geliştiriciyi destekliyorlar ve projeleri takip ediyorlar.
<ogny> nihayet budum
<ogny> bu dash'ten aratma
<ogny> gnome-do 'ydu
<ogny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Do
<ElixirVitae> Hala duruyor o ayrı bir paket olarak bildiğim kadarıyla.
<ogny> ElixirVitae: peki dostum
<ogny> şu an nasıl aratılıyor
<ElixirVitae> Dashi onun üzeri(n)de geliştirdikleri bilmiyordum.
<ogny> ben hiç denemedim
<ElixirVitae> "Windows" tuşuna basıp ara.
<ogny> başına wiki mi yazıcaz
<ogny> sadece wiki'den getirmesi için
<ElixirVitae> Onun için eklediğin "scope" u en alttaki listeden seçmelisin.
<ogny> vaov bu iyi bir bilgi, çok sağol
<ElixirVitae> Yada arama sonuçlarında seçmen lazım.
<ElixirVitae> Bir de her bir scope için kısayol atama olayları vardı ama tam hatırlamıyorum.
<ogny> olsun şu an iş görür böyle de
<ElixirVitae> Mesela hesap makinesi için ctrl+alt+H atayıp, basınca direk işlem yapmaya başlamak gibi.
<ElixirVitae> Bir de context sensitive olayı var, o da güzel.
<ElixirVitae> Sadece alt tuşuna basarak açık programlarda işlem yapabiliyorsun.
<ogny> evet güzel
<ElixirVitae> VLC de bir sonraki filme/parçaya geçmek gibi.
<ogny> sen ana dm olarak unity mi kullanıyorsun
<ElixirVitae> Şu an evet.
<ElixirVitae> Ama bahsettiklerimden hiçbirini kullanmıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<ogny> :)
<ElixirVitae> Bir ara awesome denemiştim, hatırlarsan.
<ElixirVitae> Ama çok ayar lazım, zaman yok diye erteledim.
<ogny> hah hatırladım tabi
<ogny> ben default i3wm abi
<ElixirVitae> Bu arada, Windows tuşuna basılı tut 3 saniye kadar.
<ogny> bu da pratik bayağı
<ogny> sağol
<ElixirVitae> Neyse, ben kaçtım ogny.
<ElixirVitae> Anneler günün de kutlu olsun bu arada~
<ogny> sagol babacan gorusuurz
<ogny> bana da musaade, gorusuruz
<ogny> hea
<turgay> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam turgay.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-05
<murat_> slmlr
<murat_> ubuntu dapil ömru nasıl uzatılır
<murat_> ekran kartım nıvıda degıl
<murat_> hep nivida optımuslu cözumler var
<murat_> #pisi-linux
<murat_> mıllet sorunumu bılen varmı
<stickybit> çift ekran kartın varsa
<stickybit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<stickybit> aslında
<stickybit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<stickybit> bu daha uygun bir çözüm gibi murat_
<stickybit> hem kartları değiştirip
<stickybit> pil süresi ve fan gürültüsündende kurtulursun
<murat_> sagol abi
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-06
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi_> düştük, nazara geldim
<murat> #pisi-linux
<vertexclique> #pipisi-linux
<murat> Linux murat-A15 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<murat> bende ubuntuda var piside
<murat> ama pisi bence ubuntudan ıyı
<murat> slm
<murat> bu ubuntu nedem kameramı görmuyor acaba
<murat> #pisi-linux
<murat> arkadaslar kameramı ubuntu görmuyor
<murat> slmlr
<murat> nano kullanan varmı acaba
<murat> dosyayı nasıl kaydedıyok yaw
<murat> ctrl x olmuyo yaw
<slarikan> f2 f3 dene
<turgay> internette nano kullanımı  ile ilgili döküman olması lazım
<vertexclique> kontrol o
<turgay> kate kullan  bu kadar kasma
<murat> yok abı
<murat> kastıgım yokta kamera görunmuyor onu yapmaya calışıyom
<turgay> ctrl +o  dene
<murat> adam nana demiş yapıyorum yapıyorum olmuyo kafayı yedım
<turgay> ctrl +O  dene
<murat> sonra aklıma KATE GELDI
<murat> tam actım
<murat> dedım sudo yazmazsan nasıl kayıt edecen salak
<murat> :)
<murat> adamın dedıklerının hepsını yaptım kamerayı gene görmedi
<turgay> nano CTRL +O  KAYIT
<murat> kayıt ettım abi ya sudo nano dememişim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-07
<ademoglu> güncelleme alamıyorum 12.04.4 de napsak ?
<Kartagis> büyük ihtimalle destek bitmiştir
<ademoglu> o.O
<ademoglu> destek derken
<Kartagis> 12.04 LTS değil
<ademoglu> 2017 değilmiydi ya son destek
<ademoglu> nasıl
<Kartagis> ha pardon ya
<ademoglu> 2017 yi ni geçtik
<ademoglu> *mi
<Kartagis> LTS doğru
<Kartagis> 404 mü veriyor?
<ademoglu> tırstım bi an yıl 2017 oldu diye
<ademoglu> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/5091628 böyle diyo
<ademoglu> ya aslında 14.04 kurduydum ben de mouse imleci sürekli yanıp sönüyordu böyle tuhaf davranıyordu dedim demekki biraz daha beklemek lazım
<akar1m> selamlar
<akar1m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411549/
<akar1m> 14.04 kurdum ekran kartı kurulumu için yardımlarınızı rica ediyorum
<akar1m> foruma başlık açtım
<akar1m> şimdi çıkmam lazım
<akar1m> teşekkürler.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-08
<murat_> empaty kullanan varmı acaba
<murat_> empty kullanan bır musluman evladı yokmu
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-09
<fnoyanisi> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-10
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> selam
<juggle> a.selam
<fnoyanisi> vay kanalda birisi varmış
<fnoyanisi> herkes bot değilmiş ya
<juggle> bot var mı ki burda?
<fnoyanisi> bilmem f0und var
<fnoyanisi> f0und selam
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "selam" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> selam f0und
<fnoyanisi> genelde sessiz millet ondan
<fnoyanisi> var mı başka türkçe sohbet kanalı? bir ara vardı pardus kanalı
<fnoyanisi> o da kapandı gitti
<juggle> valla baska kanal varmı bilmiyorum
<fnoyanisi> yok, #pardus'ta da kimse yok
<fnoyanisi> vardı takılan bi takım, sonra kalmadı kimse
<juggle> doğrudur, bende ara ara geliyorum
<fnoyanisi> ara ara "hangi dağıtımı önerirsiniz" diye soruyorum
<fnoyanisi> ona bile cevap yok :)
<fnoyanisi> o kadar yani
<juggle> ubuntu
<juggle> :)
<fnoyanisi> tabi ki ubuntu-tr kanaldı öyle olacak :)
<juggle> :)
<juggle> hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsun peki
<fnoyanisi> redhat-tr
<fnoyanisi> vallahi çok kullandım
<fnoyanisi> şimdi debian
<fnoyanisi> eşimde de ubuntu var
<fnoyanisi> 12.04, ben de ubuntu kullanıyordum 2 sene filan sonra sıkıldım açıkçası
<juggle> negüzel, ailenecek linux çusunuz
<fnoyanisi> vallahi eşim çok bilinöli kullanıcı değil
<juggle> olsun kullanıyor olması bile büyük başarı bence
<fnoyanisi> D: sürücü vardı 250 GB, onun yerine tüm dosyaları masaüstüne kaydediyordu
<fnoyanisi> yani sadece masaütünü biliyor
<fnoyanisi> fark etmiyor onun için :)
<fnoyanisi> bari virüs filan derdi olmasın dedim
<juggle> :)
<fnoyanisi> çok da mutlu mesut kullanıyor
<juggle> negüzel darısı diğerlerinin başına diyelim
<fnoyanisi> amin :)
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu güzel ama
<fnoyanisi> iyi iş yapıyo canonical
<fnoyanisi> linux diyince insanların aklına ubnutu geliyo, güzel bişe
<juggle> bencede, stabil bir işletim sistemi çıkıyor ortaya
<juggle> aslında çoğu genel kullanıcının internete giren mail okuyan döküman düzenleyen kişilerin
<juggle> tercih etmesi gereken işletim sistemi diye düşünüyorum
<fnoyanisi> gentoo / slakcware kullansan ne olacak
<fnoyanisi> paket derlemekle geçecek ömrün
<fnoyanisi> ./configure ; make ; make install
<juggle> :)
<juggle> ben genelde ubuntu kullandım, bir arada debian denemiştim
<juggle> sonra hep ubuntudan devam ettim:)
<fnoyanisi> aynı ikisi zaten
<fnoyanisi> debian daha hızlı, ben fark ediyorum eski laptop ile
<fnoyanisi> fark bariz
<juggle> şu mir pençere yöneticisini bi çıksınlar bakalım ne değişicek ubuntu da
<juggle> merak ediyorum açıkçası, belki biraz daha hızlanır
<fnoyanisi> hmm...evet, bakalım güzel bişey olur
<fnoyanisi> canonical biraz da kod yazsın redhat gibi
<fnoyanisi> :)
<juggle> :)
<fnoyanisi> debian tabanından uzaklaşıyor ama, sonra golü yerler
<ademoglu> 14.04 kullanan var mı şuan
<ademoglu> ben kurmuştum 14.04 mouse imleci sürekli yanıp sönüyordu pek memnun kalamadım
<juggle> 14.04 var bende, gayet iyi
<fnoyanisi> çok farkı varmı 12.04'ten
<juggle> çok farkı yok gibi
<juggle> fanım daha az çalışıyor
<juggle> daha az ısınıyor bilgisayar
<fnoyanisi> :)
<juggle> daha stabil diyebilirim
<fnoyanisi> unity aynı mı
<juggle> evet unity var yine
<fnoyanisi> yok o var da, aynı mı genel olarak. gnome3/unity bana kullanışsız geliyo, herkezin kendi zevki tabi ki
<fnoyanisi> ama, o kadar senedir gnome kullandım, şimdi xfce/kde kullanıyorum
<juggle> evet aynı, kullanıyorum ben ya, zor gelmiyor niyeyse alıştım sanırım
<fnoyanisi> bende yavaş bir de
<juggle> yok bende gayet iyi, okadar donanım lı bir bilgisayar değil bendeki de ama iyi yine performansı bence
<fnoyanisi> core2 duo var bende, 3gb ram
<juggle> i3 işlemci , 6gb ram
<fnoyanisi> maşallah
<fnoyanisi> o zorlanmaz paşam
<juggle> yok abi arkadaşta 16 gb lık i5 var :)
<juggle> 16 gb ram yani
<fnoyanisi> uff neo luyo ya
<juggle> :)
<fnoyanisi> gariban iki işlemcimiz var
<fnoyanisi> koşturuyorlar işte
<juggle> yeterlidir ki, napçan fazlasını
<fnoyanisi> iki tane yetmiyo işte gnome'a
<fnoyanisi> açılırken bekliyo
<juggle> Hım, okadar olur artık, yenisini alana kadar idare
<fnoyanisi> ben geliyom
<fnoyanisi> win7'ye geldik
<juggle> olmadı bu :)
<juggle> boşwer win'i :p
<fnoyanisi> o kadar apra verdik
<fnoyanisi> .. para ..
<fnoyanisi> 150$ saydık
<juggle> :p
<fnoyanisi> win7 iyidir
<fnoyanisi> vallahi biz de tembel olduk
<fnoyanisi> öyle tık tık tık işlesin
<juggle> :)
<juggle> aynen öyle
<fnoyanisi> brn kaçar
<fnoyanisi> iyi günler
<Misafir2496>  SeLamun Aleyküm 
<motdd> kimse var mý
<motdd> configure: error:
<motdd>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<motdd>   Eggdrop requires Tcl and the Tcl development files to compile.
<motdd>   If you already have Tcl installed on this system, make sure you
<motdd>   also have the development files (common package names include
<motdd>   'tcl-dev' and 'tcl-devel'). If I just wasn't looking
<motdd>   in the right place for it, re-run ./configure using the
<motdd>   --with-tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and
<motdd>   --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options.
<motdd> ekolojik
<motdd> ne anladýn
<motdd> ya sanýrým tcl yüklü ama
<motdd> dosya yolunu bilmiyorum.
<ekolojik> ben de bilmiyorum
<ekolojik> yumurtalı bişey gerekli imiş galiba
<motdd> :))
<motdd> saol
<ekolojik> apropos kullan belki faydası olur
<motdd> o nasýl
<ekolojik> mesela "apropos eggdrop" komutunu verirsen
<motdd>  nothing appropriate.
<ekolojik> içinde eggdrop geçendosyaları verir
<ekolojik> aklıma bu geldişu an
<motdd> tamam saol
<motdd> tcl dosyasýna nasýl ulaþabilriim.
<ekolojik> file tcl komutu verincebişey çıkıyormu
<motdd>  file tcl
<motdd> tcl: ERROR: cannot open `tcl' (No such file or directory)
<ekolojik> ls -al  komutu ile dene
<ekolojik> hmm   öylebir dosya veya dizin yok diyor ama
<ekolojik> netten bibakayım tclne işe yarıyormuş
<ekolojik> tool command line   bu mu
<motdd> TCL
<ekolojik> tamolarak ne yapmaya çalışıyorsun
<ekolojik> irc ile ilgili
<motdd> evet
#ubuntu-tr 2014-05-11
<fnoyanisi> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<motdd> merhba
<motdd> bir dosya kuruyorum
<motdd> sorun yok ama
<End> ekolojik
<End> hacý
<End> dün konusmustuk
<End> þu tcl olayý
<End> ya kuruyorum
<End> ama sistemde gözükmüyor
<End> http://www.ircforumlari.net/ircd-makaleler/564388-tcl-tcllib-eggdrop1-8-kurulum-kullanim.html#post1041394714
<ekolojik> neye yarıyortcl
<End> eggdrop
<End> kurcam
<End> eggdrop kurarken yok dio tcl
<End> ./configure
<End> diyerek tcl yi kurdum
<End> sýkýntý yok
<End> ama
<End> nereye kuruldu bilmiyoum
<ekolojik> apt-cache search tcl
<ekolojik> çıktısına baktın mı
<End> bir sürü þey çýktý
<End> varmýþta
<End> neden eggdrop yok dio?
<End> napmam gerek
<End> bi sn gösterim
<ekolojik> locate tcl
<ekolojik> bu komutu dene
<End> root ta mý
<End> yazayim
<End> user de mi
<End> ?
<End> ekolojik
<End> root teyken mi yaziyim
<ekolojik> dene
<End> uzun liste çýktý
<ekolojik> listede var mu tcl
<End> /var/lib/dpkg/info/tcl8.5.md5sums
<ekolojik> "var mı
<End> aynen var
<End> da
<End> var da
<End> bi sn
<End> sana aldýðým hatayý gösterim
<End> /usr/local/lib/tcl8.6/encoding/cp864.enc
<End> buraya almýs
<ekolojik> ben de kurayımeggdrop bakalım ne olacak
<motdd>  Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<motdd>   Eggdrop requires Tcl and the Tcl development files to compile.
<motdd>   If you already have Tcl installed on this system, make sure you
<motdd>   also have the development files (common package names include
<motdd>   'tcl-dev' and 'tcl-devel'). If I just wasn't looking
<motdd>   in the right place for it, re-run ./configure using the
<motdd>   --with-tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and
<motdd>   --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options.
<motdd>   See doc/COMPILE-GUIDE's 'Tcl Detection and Installation' section for more
<motdd>   information.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-05
<fnoyanisi> merhaba
<fnoyanisi> sorum olacakti da
<fnoyanisi> OS X kullanan yada daha once kullanmis olan var mi?
<fnoyanisi> dustum
<fnoyanisi> sanirim arada cevap yazan olmamistir :P
<fnoyanisi> hic mi yok OS X kullanicisi
<ozanhazer> var
<ozanhazer> fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> oley
<fnoyanisi> yosemite mi?
<ozanhazer> evet
<fnoyanisi> laptop almayi dunsuyorum da
<fnoyanisi> macbook pro onerilir mi, onu soracam
<ozanhazer> 13" MBP var bende
<ozanhazer> önerilir tabii
<fnoyanisi> ben de onun retina olanina baktim
<ozanhazer> evet retina al zaten alacaksan
<ozanhazer> ne için kullanacaksın?
<fnoyanisi> sadece GUI acisindan degil de, stability, resource usage, yada OSS uygulama kullanimi acisindan
<fnoyanisi> gunluk isler iste
<fnoyanisi> web, doc editing, dokuman okuma, arada ufak tefek program yazma (GCC)
<ozanhazer> mac'in office'i windows'unkine göre biraz zayıf kalabilir
<fnoyanisi> MS Office, Windows´an daha basarili bir yazlim bence
<fnoyanisi> Excel i tek gecerim
<ozanhazer> excel'i falan ileri düzey kullanıyosan ararsın
<fnoyanisi> yok. onu sirket veriyo sagolsun :)
<ozanhazer> ama virtualbox üzerine windows kurma imkanı var sonuçta
<ozanhazer> mac'teki MS Office ile windows'daki MS Office'in alakası yok
<ozanhazer> diğer konularda öneririm ama. stabilite, resource'lar, kullanım, donanım kalitesi sağlamlık, şıklık her tür konuda 10 numaradır.
<fnoyanisi> cok gerekirse libreoffice kullanirim, kendi islerim icin Word tarzi bise is goruyo
<fnoyanisi> asil ogrenmek istedigim, ornegin sistem stabilitesi
<ozanhazer> görüyosa mac'in pages ve numbers iş görür zaten. ileri düzey excel falan kullanıyosan dedim...
<fnoyanisi> uygulama yukleme sirasinda sikinti oluyor mi? zirt pirt depenecy gibi seyler
<ozanhazer> 10 numara
<ozanhazer> olmaz. app store'a gider tıklarsın yükleyince kullanırsın
<ozanhazer> programcıysan shell üzerinden çalışacaksan da homebrew var
<ozanhazer> apt gibi düşün
<fnoyanisi> peki sistem upgrade yapincaa homebrw ile gelen uygulamalari sil bastan kurmak gerekiyor mu\
<ozanhazer> yok canım
<fnoyanisi> yad aen onemlisi, homebrew ile kurdugum uygulama, sistemin stabilitesini bozabilir mi
<ozanhazer> bozmaz bozmaz rahat ol :)
<ozanhazer> farklı yerlere kuruyo zaten
<ozanhazer> ikisi de oluyo sistemde
<fnoyanisi> ornegin, apt/yum/zypper ile kurmayip kaynaktan derledigim kutuphane, linux ta sikinti cikartabiliyor
<ozanhazer> PATH'e brew'in path'ini öne koyuyosun
<ozanhazer> kaynaktan derlediklerin bunda da sıkıntı çıkartabilir ama yapma zaten
<ozanhazer> brew'de bulamadığım bişey olmadı şimdiye kadar
<fnoyanisi> homebrew bsd-port gibi bisey degil mi
<fnoyanisi> o kaynaktan derliyo
<fnoyanisi> patch ile filan
<ozanhazer> o kadar kastırıcı şeyler varsa virtualbox'a kur derim
<ozanhazer> bsd-port ne bilmiyorum da brew derleyebiliyo ama ayrı derliyo patch'lemiyo
<ozanhazer> overwrite etmiyo
<ozanhazer> mac'in binary'leri /usr/bin'de galiba brew'inkiler /usr/local/bin'de
<ozanhazer> dynamic kütüphanelerde belki çakışma çıkabilir o da hiç başıma gelmedi
<ozanhazer> 2008'den beri kullanıyorum
<fnoyanisi> bsd-port, soyle bisey. gidip ilgili portú kur diyorsun, o ontanimli FTP yada HTTP adresinden kaynagi cekiyor (source code), onu patch liyor, sonra derliyor ve yukluyor
<fnoyanisi> sen sadece kur diyorsun ama
<ozanhazer> evet mantık aynı sanırım çok detayını bilmiyorum brew'in
<ozanhazer> macports olmabilir bsd-port'un karşılığı
<ozanhazer> ilk başta macports kullandım onda sıkıntı olmuştu
<ozanhazer> brew'e geçtim sonra hiç sıkıntı olmadı
<fnoyanisi> BSD zaten Darwin, linux ta oyle olmuyo, genelde /usr/bin e atar
<fnoyanisi> telefon ne var
<fnoyanisi> iphone android?
<ozanhazer> yani BSD diyip kesitirip atmamak lazım, temeli BSD de üstüne baya bi kasmış adamlar... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_(operating_system)
<ozanhazer> iphone tabii ki :) Apple'ın belki tek kötü tarafıdır
<ozanhazer> hastalık yapar
<ozanhazer> ama direnmeyeceksin
<ozanhazer> adam sana ne veriyosa o
<ozanhazer> teslim edeceksin kendini :)
<ozanhazer> ve cüzdanını :)
<fnoyanisi> onu diyecektim, bende iphone vardi hep (sirket telefonu) pek haz etmiyordum
<fnoyanisi> sikilmistim yilllaaarca IOS un ayni yuzunden
<fnoyanisi> arkadas hic mi degismez
<fnoyanisi> hava surekli 23 derece gunesli
<fnoyanisi> (degisti o sanirim)
<ozanhazer> heheh... değişmez ama sorun çıkarmaz
<ozanhazer> benim yaş 40'a yaklaştı artık değişip değişmemesi çok umrumda değil
<ozanhazer> uğraşmak istemiyorum
<ozanhazer> basacam/tıklayacam çalışacak bitti
<ozanhazer> değiştireceksem IDE interface'ini değiştiriyorum, shell promptuyla falan oynuyorum tamam
<fnoyanisi> aynen...durum ayni
<fnoyanisi> lise zamani derliyorduk kernel filan 2 gun
<fnoyanisi> slackware de
<fnoyanisi> yaz da gecti 30u, evli adam aldik bildigin
<ozanhazer> aynen ben de çok derledim slackware
<fnoyanisi> gelmiyor artik oyle isler, bastim mi calissin....
<ozanhazer> sonra linuxla boğuşmaktan bıkıp windows'a geçtim
<fnoyanisi> simdi de korkuyorum, basacaz paryi mac e sonra sikilmayalim aletten
<ozanhazer> sonra bi depresyon bastım parayı imac aldım 2008'de
<ozanhazer> artık windows kullanamıyorum...
<ozanhazer> server ubuntu desktop mac
<ozanhazer> yok sıkılmazsın
<ozanhazer> dediğim gibi tek sıkıntı biraz eskiyince satıp tekrar yenisini alman gerekecek
<ozanhazer> yine basacaksın parayı :)
<fnoyanisi> yok zaten bikac ay beklicem, sonra alicam
<fnoyanisi> benim laptop bozuldu, idareten 2.el bisey aldim, hdd yi swap ettim, calisiyo
<fnoyanisi> almisken iyi bise alim dedim
<ozanhazer> takip etmek lazım indirimli zamanlar oluyo
<fnoyanisi> 5-6 sene gitsin kasayi acip upgrade gerektyirmeden
<fnoyanisi> sitesinden custim bise istetirim belki
<ozanhazer> MBP 13" retina ideal, 15" biraz pahalı bana göre
<fnoyanisi> TV karisinda laptop zevki 10 numara, 13 ideal
<fnoyanisi> :)
<ozanhazer> evet ağırlığı da iyi
<fnoyanisi> bir de alirim 22 yada 27 inch external monitor, gerekirse baglar kullanirim
<ozanhazer> öyle
<ozanhazer> 2x 23" var bende bluetooth klavye + trackpad ve şu: https://youtu.be/w_Zhz4FxnvU
<fnoyanisi> 10.10 un RAM kullanimi nasil
<fnoyanisi> sanirim surekli kapatilan uygulamalarin RAM uzerinde tutulma durumu var
<fnoyanisi> sikinti oluyor mu?
<fnoyanisi> performans acisindan
<ozanhazer> 8GB ile sorun olmuyo
<ozanhazer> osx o konularda baya sağlam compress ediyo sleep'e alıyo falan yapıyo bişeyler
<ozanhazer> ilgilendirmiyo beni bakmıyorum bile :)
<ozanhazer> support'u da çok sağlam
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> batarya suresi nasil
<ozanhazer> WiFi ile ilgili bug var alette kopup duruyo
<ozanhazer> deli etti beni
<fnoyanisi> onu okudum
<ozanhazer> en son aradım
<ozanhazer> hayatımda ilk defa bir support elemanının bu kadar detay bilmesine şahit oldum
<ozanhazer> pille ilgili hiç sorun yaşamadım
<ozanhazer> benim çantada adaptör yeri yok öle diyim :)
<ozanhazer> 1 gün gidiyo rahat
<ozanhazer> o da yetiyo bana akşam şehir dışında bile olsam şarj ederim otelde falan sonuçta
<fnoyanisi> iyiymis
<fnoyanisi> bakalim, kismet olursa aliriz bi tane BP 13
<fnoyanisi> MBP13
<ozanhazer> kısmet... developer'lara kesin tavsiye ediyorum da, hiçbişey alamazsan git mac mini al diye... gündelik kullanım için MBP13 ideal
<ozanhazer> doktor bi arkadaşa aldırdım gaz verip o da memnun baya
<ozanhazer> apple'dan reklam parası istemem lazım benim :P
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> iyi para lirlar da, verirler mi bilmem
<ozanhazer> hehe
<fnoyanisi> neyse, tesekkur ederim
<fnoyanisi> cok makbule gecti
<fnoyanisi> ben de kacayim ufaktan
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-06
<tayfun> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-08
<tayfun> burda kimse konusmuyor mu?
<torak4897> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-05-10
<pandorina> Selamun aleykum
<pandorina> Linux ubuntu vb işletim sistemlerinden iyi anlayıp benim bikaç soruma cevap verebilecek herhangi biri varmı
<Kartagis> pandorina: merhaba, sor bakalım :)
<pandorina> Şimdi ben linuxa veya açık kaynaklı bi işletim sistemine geçmem gerektiğini düşünmeye başladım
<pandorina> Ama ilk önce bi araştırma yapayım madem bi şeyler öğrenicez ufaktan ufağa öğrenmeye başlayalım hemen dedim
<pandorina> Açık kaynak kodlu sistemlerden hangisine geçmem gerekli buna karar veremedim ama
<pandorina> Sence ne kullanmam lazım ne kurayım
<thiras> pandorina, ubuntu ile basla
<thiras> en kolay kullanim onda
<pandorina> Sağol ama onu daha önce kullandım
<pandorina> Bana biraz daha güvenlikli
<pandorina> C++ kullanabileceğim
<pandorina> Ne bileyim sql ile uğraşabileceğim biri lazım
<pandorina> *Bişey
<thiras> pandorina, hepsiyle ugrasabilirsin
<thiras> bunlarin hepsini ubunutuda da yaparsin
<thiras> guvenlikliden kastinin ne olduguna degisir
<thiras> kutudan cikan hic bir distro guvenli denemez
<pandorina> Tabi doğru söylüyosun
<thiras> ancak en kotu distroyu bile dogru config edersen guvenli olur
<pandorina> Güvenlik açıklarının az olduğu işletim sistemi diyim
<pandorina> Mesela windowsta ooooo :D
<pandorina> Biliyosundur zaten bilgili birine benziyosun
<pandorina>  Hackercılıkta oynayabileceğim bi sistem olsun istiyorum yanlıs anlasılmasın lamer değilim ama kendimi geliştirmek istiyorum asıl amacım hackerım diye hava atmak değil :D
<pandorina> Hosgeldin
<thiras> pandorina, arch deneyebilirsin
<pandorina> bide anonymous kendi sistemini cıkarmıs
<pandorina> aranızda deneyen varmı
<pandorina> ubuntu tabanlı
<pandorina> daha doğrusu öyleymiş
<thiras> pandorina, hayir
<thiras> ama eger bildigim sistem ise
<thiras> cok bir numarasi yok sende kurabilirsin o sistemi
<pandorina> arch a baktım ama pek kullanabileceğimi sanmıyorum thiras
<pandorina> kısacası
<pandorina> hacking tool barındırıyo tamamen
<thiras> onun icin bir cok tool var
<thiras> daha dogrusu distro
<pandorina> en gerekli araçlar var diyim
<thiras> aslinda her distroda var zaten o toollar o yuzden aslinda cokta onemli degil onlari kullanman
<pandorina> neyse ben en iyisi ubuntu kurayım
<pandorina> bide bi foruma kayıt olayım :)
<thiras> pandorina, ubuntunun uzerine VM kur
<thiras> sanal makine
<pandorina> yardıma ihtiyacım olduğu yerlerde sorayım
<thiras> oraya arch kurmayi deneyebilirsin guvenlice
<pandorina> tamamdır yaparım
<pandorina> yalnız ben ubuntuyu daha önce kurmustum
<pandorina> sırf su yuzden kaldırdım
<pandorina> hani komut satırıyla yükleniyo bazı şeyler
<pandorina> falan filan
<pandorina> buydu yani sadece
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-09
<ogny> gunaydin
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-11
<ogny> selam
<ubuntu-tr328> slmlr
<ubuntu-tr328> ubuntu nun grubu ilekavgalı dsurumdsayım  wındowsuınadla göstermıyor
<ubuntu-tr328> rdeneme modsunda mount olup tekrar kurdum wındows cıktı am secıncee boş sıya bır ekrarn cıkıyo
<ubuntu-tr328> bootrepair dısk ve rescue  ddısk  ı de denedım olmadı ne yabmam gerekır
<stalag17> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-12
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
<zippo^> hello, is someone there?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-13
<heyo> merhaba
<heyo> kimse var mı
<heyo> kullanıcılarım çoğu göstermelik yani
<heyo> kolay gelsin
#ubuntu-tr 2016-05-15
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2017-05-13
<hwpplayer1> merhaba arkadaşlar nasılsınız
<command> hwpplayer1, harikayız
<command> sen nasılsın
<hwpplayer1> ben de iyiyim
<hwpplayer1> Ubuntu convergence olayını askıya almış
<hwpplayer1> Ne düşünüyorsunuz
<hwpplayer1> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<f0und> Title:    Growing Ubuntu for cloud and IoT, rather than phone and convergence | Ubuntu Insights (at insights.ubuntu.com)
<command> alakam yok hwpplayer1
<hwpplayer1> ne gibi
<command> ubuntu takılmıyorum
<command> yatış
<command> bash bash
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-08
<linuxthefish> Hello, is anyone here?
<totoro_> merhaba kolay gelsin
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-09
<P-Man> s.a
<P-Man> merhaba arkadaþlar
<totoro_> merhaba
<totoro_> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-10
<Grande> merhaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-12
<ne14u> selam
<totoro_> merhaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2018-05-13
<totoro_> merhabaaa
<Grande> kimse yok mu arkadaþ
<Grande> 13
<ka1nsha> merhaba
<totoro_> merhaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-05-07
<debrisRat> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2020-05-04
<groudon_> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2020-05-05
<JANNIE_R_U_OK> disgusting turkroaches
#ubuntu-tr 2020-05-07
<nighty> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2020-05-08
<groudon_> günaydin
